# How to teach my puppy to leave a room



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

I've googled it, and looked and found nothing. She is only 10 weeks old but I want to properly teach her to leave a room when told. Thus far I say out and point away from me. Is it that shes a pup and doesn't want to leave my side that makes this so hard or am I doing something wrong?

Any help, hints, tips or advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

No clue, mine caught on with age... That and I point to the room where their "beds" are and tell them to go to bed.... 10 weeks might be kind of early for this trick... :-/ Maybe somebody can advise you better!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Are you teaching what "out" or pointing actually means, or just doing it and hoping the dog will catch on? 

You have to teach what the commands actually mean. And when it comes to pointing, the dogs natural tendency is to look at your hand, not where you're pointing to. So you need to teach them that pointing means you want them to go in that direction. I would say out, and then lead the dog out of the room and don't allow them to come back in with body blocks. Build up to saying out, and driving them out of the room with your body alone. Then add in the pointing to driving them out, and work up to saying the command and giving the pointing signal with a gap before you drive them out of the room. The gap allows them a point to remember what is going to happen next, either they leave the room or you drive them out. You have to develop the correct association with the command. 

Personally, I'd never teach a 10 wk old out. I'd want that puppy either at my side at all times, or in a crate so they cannot have potty accidents or start chewing/eating something they shouldn't be.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It' a lot easier to teach her to go to her place than it is to teach her to leave a room. To a dog, "go to your crate/bed/blanket" is a concrete concept, while "go out of this room I'm in now" is incredibly vague.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

Good point it is likely to vague, from now on I will just crate her instead and try at an older age on the out if it is needed.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Emoore said:


> It' a lot easier to teach her to go to her place than it is to teach her to leave a room. To a dog, "go to your crate/bed/blanket" is a concrete concept, while "go out of this room I'm in now" is incredibly vague.


I absolutely agree with that. MUCH clearer to teach a specific action like going to a dog bed/mat than a more confusing and generalized 'leave the room'.

That said, *YOUR PUPPY IS ONLY 10 WEEKS OLD*! They want to be with us and we WANT to be with them. I am babygating and using closed doors to keep my puppy WITH me, not in a different room. Otherwise I can't help with the housebreaking/chewing electric cords if I'm not even there 

My goal with a 10 week old puppy is to make sure it WANTS to be with me 100% of the time. Not teach it to leave me. So I'm carrying treats and rewarding that, not for wandering off. Working on STRENGTHENING the bond so when off leash we are doing this:





 
If I can't watch my puppy, or can't have it near me, then I just pick it up and crate it.


----------

